# MSO file extension



## kotkashmir (Jul 31, 2010)

*i have downloaded an attchment from an email that is in .mso file extension now i can not open it on my system is there any way to open it*


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello.

This type of message opens with *Outlook 2010*. If you don't have it, your best bet would be to try to open it in *Microsoft Word*.


----------

